# Drag S: coil burns easily, not sure why



## Rawb1 (19/8/20)

Hi all.

I am pretty new to vaping.

I bought a Drag S a month ago and its been good but I find the coils I am using burn easily. I've had to change them every 2 days, which I think is abnormal. I often find I get a burning sensation after I have charged the device, so I am not sure if it could be that. I use my Samsung S10e charger to charge it via a wall socket or alternatively I use the charger provided in the pack. 

The liquid I am currently using is Jam Monster Raspberry, which I alternate with mango flavours. I've heard the Jam Monster wrecks coils, due to the sweetener in the liquid so maybe its due to the flavour I'm using?

Has anyone experienced this and if so, does anyone know good ways to fix it? 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Rawb1 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am pretty new to vaping.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

2 days does sound a bit excessive. How many tanks are you getting out of those 2 days? What wattage are you vaping at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/20)

What coil variant(s) are you using? Are you using the recommended wattage when you plug the pod tank in? 

I have got almost 3000 puffs from the 0.15 ohm coil @ 65w as well as from the 0.2 ohm coil @ 50w. The 0.3 ohm coil gave me almost 2000 puffs from it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KarlDP (19/8/20)

Also make sure that when you change coils, prime the coil first with a couple of drops of e-liquid into the top to get the cotton saturated before installing it into the tank. Then when installed, fill with your favourite e-liquid, put the tank in the palm of your hand, closing the air intakes, and drag a couple of mock drags, to get any trapped air out of the coil/tank.

Let it rest for a couple of minutes before vaping, just to make sure the coil properly saturated.

Then as @ace_d_house_cat said, make sure you set the wattage settings on your device to the correct value as stated/printed on the side of the coil. I sometimes run 5 watts lower than recommend for the first tank or two. Just so the coil get settled in properly. You can then up the wattage as you prefer in that range specified.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/8/20)

And yes, some juices are coil killers unfortunately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rawb1 (19/8/20)

Thanks guys, I am currently using coils called LuckinVape BFV-Mesh coils, which I ordered off Vapekings. The recommended wattage is 32-40W, which I stick to. For your first few puffs should you go below the recommended wattage? I am not sure of the quality of these coils so I just ordered some "Voopoo PNP-VM5 0.20hm" coils yesterday..hopefully they will be better.

I go through about 4 tanks before it starts to burn, which isn't normal.


----------



## PartyDave (19/8/20)

Jam Monster is a known coil killer

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/20)

As with most things, you will not beat OEM for less money. The VooPoo PnP coils are fantastic and you should see much better results with them. 

But as @KarlDP mentioned - make sure you prime them correctly and allow them to stand for a few minutes before vaping. 

I have the PnP 0.2 ohm coil in my Drag X currently and it's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/8/20)

Those OEM Voopoo VM5 and VM6 coils are very very good. I am currently using the VM6 0.15 in my Drag X for a week now at 65Watts, vaping Dunked Cookie from Null Eliquids and the flavour is still spot on.

But yes. For your first tank or two, go below the recommended wattage just to get things going lekka. Then bump up as you see fit.

And yeah, careful of those coil killer juices. Especially some sweet imported juices. The juices are super nice, but yoh, they stuff your coil up quick quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/20)

KarlDP said:


> Those OEM Voopoo VM5 and VM6 coils are very very good. I am currently using the VM6 0.15 in my Drag X for a week now at 65Watts, vaping Dunked Cookie from Null Eliquids and the flavour is still spot on.
> 
> But yes. For your first tank or two, go below the recommended wattage just to get things going lekka. Then bump up as you see fit.
> 
> And yeah, careful of those coil killer juices. Especially some sweet imported juices. The juices are super nice, but yoh, they stuff your coil up quick quick.



That VM6 coil is just unbelievable! It shows up just about all of my RTAs and some of my RDAs. It doesn't leak and it lasts forever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

